# Thomas Ridgeley



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2007)

Thomas Ridgeley, English Puritan (1667 -- March 27, 1734) was the assistant and successor to Thomas Gouge. He is noted for his famous exposition of the Westminster Larger Catechism, _A Body of Divinity_ (1731).

Brief bio:



> Thomas Ridgley was born in London around 1667. He studied for the ministry in Wiltshire and was selected to assist the Pastor Thomas Gouge at the independent church at Three Cranes in London in 1695. On Gouge's death in 1700, Ridgley succeeded as Pastor and remained in this office until his own death in 1734. In 1712 he was elected to the office of Divinity Tutor at the Fund Academy, which was established by the London Congregational Fund Board. In 1719 Ridgley participated in the Salter's Hall debates, arguing for strict adherence to the Church of England's 39 Articles. Rejecting liberalizing doctrines as Arianism and Arminianism, Ridgley propounded a conservative Calvinism. He published several sermons and lectures and wrote many religious works, including "The Unreasonableness of the Charge of ... Creed-making," (1719) and "An Essay concerning Truth and Charity," (1721) both written about the Salter's Hall subscription debates. His work, Body of Divinity, (1731), regarding the catechism of the Anglican Church, became a textbook for moderate Calvinism and garnered its author an honorary Doctor of Divinity degree from the University of Aberdeen. He died March 27, 1734.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 12, 2007)

I would love to purchase his commentary someday. I have Vos's, but look forward to Ridgeley. I don't believe it is online anywhere?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I would love to purchase his commentary someday. I have Vos's, but look forward to Ridgeley. I don't believe it is online anywhere?



It is well worth having. I have the two-volume hardcover set printed by SWRB. I found Vol. III of the 1815 edition online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2007)

Thomas Ridgeley, _A Body of Divinity_, Vol. I

Thomas Ridgeley, _A Body of Divinity_, Vol. II

Thomas Ridgeley, _A Body of Divinity_, Vol. III

Thomas Ridgeley, _A Body of Divinity_, Vol. IV


----------

